# Great entry level road bike!



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I am getting rid of a great entry level road bike and open to negotiation. Let me know if anyone is interested. You can also find an ad in the classifieds section. Here's the scoop:

I only bought this bike this fall and probably only has about 300 miles on it. I fell in love with the sport and my wife has given me the green light to upgrade to a carbon frame. This is a red size 54 cm Felt F series. It is as light as some carbon bikes!! It's a great ride and in great condition and only has normal signs of wear for the limited miles put in on it. Upgrades include a Selle Italia Gelflow Max seat with padding and a cutout for added comfort and Look Keo Classic pedals. You can have the stock Felt saddle as well and I will also throw in a Cateye Strada bike computer since I recently got a Garmin. I am looking for $800.00 or best offer.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice bike but so you know, you are not upgrading.... changing but not upgrading to carbon. Common misconception due to the bike industry making a bigger profit margin on carbon bikes. You'll probably gte higher components, but that is the main difference. Perception is everything. That aluminum frame there is a high quality frame. I used to have a 2007 Felt F85 and it was one of the best bikes I've ever owned in my 25 years of cycling. That is still a nice race bike. If you go with carbon, consider the F5 or F4. They have the same level carbon frames found on most manufacturer's 5,000 dollar bikes.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks, but I kind of have to disagree. Not only is carbon substantially lighter, aluminum simply does not respond to the force we put on frames in the same way carbon does (most people use the word stiffness to describe this). There are very real reasons why there isn't one team riding anything less than a carbon frame in the pro peloton at any level. Technology has advanced. This is a great bike for the money though (as are most Felts). I tried carbon F sereis bikes as well and they are very nice. Thanks again.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rashadabd said:


> Thanks, but I kind of have to disagree. Not only is carbon substantially lighter, aluminum simply does not respond to the force we put on frames in the same way carbon does (most people use the word stiffness to describe this). There are very real reasons why there isn't one team riding anything less than a carbon frame in the pro peloton at any level. Technology has advanced. This is a great bike for the money though (as are most Felts). I tried carbon F sereis bikes as well and they are very nice. Thanks again.


It's your money and your prerogative how you spend it, but much of what you're offering is factually incorrect.

Frame material _alone_ doesn't dictate how it responds to force applied, nor does it dictate stiffness - design and quality of manufacturing does. So a poorly designed/built CF frame can be a noodle and a well designed/ built alu bike can be stiff, or vice versa. 

Lastly, while it's true that pro teams are all riding CF, the reason they do so is because they ride what the team negotiated with the companies - and those companies want their flagship models (with large profit margins) in the limelight. 

Last season Cancellara's Saxo Bank Specialized was the best, this year it was his Trek Madone. Funny how that's subject to change year to year, coinciding with contracted services.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

This website has become very harsh on people. First of all, that's a nice felt. I love aluminum frames and have ridden Cannondales since the 1980's. Let me tell you that carbon fiber frames are definitely an upgrade that is felt in a smoother and more comfortable ride. This can help you to stay in the saddle comfortably for a longer period of time. There is no other factor more important to a club rider. Secondly, carbon is cool and I was more excited about riding my carbon fiber bicycle. As a result, I have logged in more miles on carbon fiber than any other year on aluminum. 
Great choice, post a pick of your new carbon bike and good luck selling that beautiful Felt.
Cheers.

*It only takes a few minutes on a rough chip seal road to make aluminum riders reel in pain, while the carbon riders remain fresh....*


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hooben said:


> This website has become very harsh on people. First of all, that's a nice felt. I love aluminum frames and have ridden Cannondales since the 1980's. Let me tell you that carbon fiber frames are definitely an upgrade that is felt in a smoother and more comfortable ride. This can help you to stay in the saddle comfortably for a longer period of time. There is no other factor more important to a club rider. Secondly, carbon is cool and I was more excited about riding my carbon fiber bicycle. As a result, I have logged in more miles on carbon fiber than any other year on aluminum.
> Great choice, post a pick of your new carbon bike and good luck selling that beautiful Felt.
> Cheers.
> 
> *It only takes a few minutes on a rough chip seal road to make aluminum riders reel in pain, while the carbon riders remain fresh....*


In my view, in the manner it was done, it wasn't 'harsh' to respond to a members post that was factually incorrect. To NOT do so is IMO a disservice to members (primarily noobs) who'll read it and buy into (what I see as) marketing hype.

That said, much of what you offer re: CF bikes differs from the OP, and (although overstated), I generally agree with you. He was talking stiffness based on frame material alone, but you're focusing on ride/ comfort, and all else being equal, IME CF bikes do quell road harshness better than alu and on a par with steel. 

If the OP wants to sell his Felt and go with CF all the more power to him, but his response to terbennett_ was_ factually incorrect.


----------



## jugodmyko (Jan 7, 2012)

im looking for that exact bike and would love to take it off your hands if it was a size 56 : !


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry, but I have seen one or more others out there (here or ebay most likely). I actually just sold mine last week. It's a fun bike to ride for sure. Hopefully you'll find your 56 soon.


----------

